# What's the other thing you do?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm just curious what everyone else does for work AND does it bleed over. I'm a security engineer. Taking things apart, figuring out how they work and making things work in ways the original makers didn't intend are kinda my bread and butter. It seems we have some electrical engineers, various artistic disciplines... What do you do?


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a DJ/cook


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Homemaker/Full time babysitting grandma. Have both grandkids here 8-12 hours a day. Just had 2 more, although they live in another state and have one more on the way. Hubby has a real job, so his time helping do the creative stuff is extremely limited. He's a Federal Probation and Parole Officer..he's usually too preoccupied to be creative..lol, but when crunch time comes, he's right there with me for set up, running things and breaking it down.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Buyer with a small local grocery chain... my wife is a full time homemaker and we raise 2 kids and 7 dogs! Not nearly as much free time to be creative as we'd like to be but we're slowly getting there!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm a systems engineer for a financial company. I was a carpenter, musician and print room manager. I find that my old skills help me with haunting more than my current career.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Audiologist...it doesn't do much for my haunting except I have the luxury of taking 10/31 off every year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Former Pet shop owner, retired now due to health issue, heart stopped, I run on batteries now.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm the "tech guy" for a small group of businesses. Most of my time is spent repairing and flashing/unlocking cell phones, but I also set up/maintain the networks & POS systems, do light remodeling (carpentry/electrical/plumbing/painting), repair computers, do some python & PHP programming/scripting, help maintain/repair a water purification and bottling operation, maintain/manage a couple of web servers, & occasionally fix the secretary's kids toys. There are aspects of all of it that carry over to Halloween - just wish I had more time to spend on the creative side of things.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Graphic designer/videographer/artist by training. Sold my soul and worked in crisis mental health, and then in vision care insurance industry, both to have a secure income. Now a homemaker. Have soul again. I now run on Aleve, caffiene and little kid kisses.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Many years ago, I was an aspiring artist. It looked as I was to be one of the greatest finger-painters of all time&#8230; then disaster struck. It was an attack by a cross dressing lion that took my hands, my finger-painting abilities, my sanity. I was then locked away in a sanitarium, where due to budget constraints I received neither cybernetic hands, prosthetic mitts, claws, or even hooks, but a pair of safety meat forks. They nicknamed me Poky and Forkinstine.

It was there that I met a Ninja Grand Master, who had the ability to see (unfettered) all of reality. He taught me many of the shadow arts of Shinobi no Mono, and the great art of Fork-hu. When he finished my training, I begged him to help me in the quest to find & defeat the evil cross-dressing lion, but he preferred the company of the other patients as well as all the pills he could eat (in particular, the little blue triangle ones).

And so I became a shadow & escaped the sanitarium. In my revenge quest, I took all sorts of jobs; A hash slinger at a very greasy spoon, part time jump-rope instructor, parachute tester, offence attorney, elbow model, warped wood whittler, etc.

After many years of odd jobs, I managed to cast a write in vote for my self to a public office of a 1-horse town&#8230; and won by 1 vote! I was elected scorpion teaser of San Calamari (my forks made me perfect for this prestigious [but low paying] position.) Someone had to distract scorpions away from scaring the last horse out of town. You just can't have a 1-horse town with out a horse!

It was shortly thereafter my nemesis appeared. In an epic and dramatic showdown, (which would have won an Oscar, an Emmy, and 3 gold medals [2 Olympic and 1 Noble prize for ultimate awesomeness] if anyone had bothered to film it.) I defeated the cross dressing lion&#8230; only to learn that he was my twice removed second cousins half sisters uncle-brother! (There was a bit of inbreeding somewhere's on that side.) He had stolen my hands to replace his that he lost to an industrial chainsaw juggling accident. I reclaimed my hands, but during surgery, scorpions had scared away the last horse! Oh, the shame. San Calamari was now a horseless wasteland.

I then became a drifter, gentleman adventurer, and righter of wrongs. Except around October, when the Shadow Beast takes hold and am consumed by the shadows&#8230; I become Zurgh the Merciless, Living darkness, Destroyer of worlds, loather of squirrels, Assistant administrator and Co-director of the Lewis-Least Lawn Cemetery, Mortuary, Labs, and Funeral Home.

Or I have worked in warehousing and construction most of my life an am currently a Certified (and you thought I was just certifiable) Journeyman Electrician with chronic insomnia.

Or I'm a 4th Generation Mangy, Flee Bitten, Rabid, Polecat farmer.:googly:

Who knows? I kinda like the 1st & 3rd ones... as for the "bleed over", being an escaped mental patient/shadow monster would have some advantages and skunk farming would give me lots of time to my self... I think having free access to commercial job site garbage (aka free materials, haunters gold) alone is pretty handy, the skills & tools I'm required to have are a bonus.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Love this. Didn't think of the path leading up to what I do now. Thespian, niteclub manager, restaurant manager then the computer and security thing.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Webdesigner/Graphic Artist. Currently a webmaster at a community college.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Computer programmer, married, father of three, grandfather of one. They all live with me except for the middle one who is away at school.



joker said:


> Webdesigner/Graphic Artist. Currently a webmaster at a community college.


Joker, do you do any web design on the side? I have a site that needs tweaking from time to time and don't have anyone dependable to work on it. If you think you may be interested, PM me and I'll shoot you my e-mail and/or phone number. The site is trailofterror13.com. Yes, I'm a programmer but I'm an old mainframer, lol.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Marine Biologist, (almost starved doing that in the 90"s) now consultant for ethanol/beverage alcohol industry, and also run a boiler rental repair company.

does spill over to halloween as when I can't figure out how to make a prop I send it to the engineeers. yes they look at me funny when i have them drop a huge boiler project to figure out how and why my prop won't due what I want it to....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Professionally by trade I'm a software engineer. I've actually worked in nearly all areas modern computing - networking, client/server development, web development, server administration, database administration, tech support, repair, etc. But currently I just support our legacy ebilling web applications which still run on Classic ASP - adding new features, fixing bugs, tuning SQL queries, etc. I love the older programming languages because they're a lot cleaner and less convoluted (I'm looking at you .NET). I also have a plethora of computer skills on the side that haven't ever really carried over professionally - photoshop, web design, android development, etc. Not too many of those skills have carried over into haunting. 

But I have always been creative growing up whether it was overactive imagination, playing role-playing games, writing music, or just taking things apart and putting back together in different ways. A lot of that aspiration has carried over. You know, all the fun stuff that you'd be lucky to get paid doing but would never pay well enough to live off of.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing exciting here. I'm a secretary/girl of all work in a small Doctor's Office. My sister is the only other full time employee. We get along well together, and the boss is cool; he lets us alone to do our jobs. I'm also a organist/pianist. I play for a small local church and a community chorus.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a controls technician for the Smithsonian Institute. Although I have been a professiaonal electrician, mechanic and carpenter so I sort of have a background...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in the Navy. Primarily do radars, communications and weapons but also specialize in CBRN (Chemical Biological Radiological and Nuclear) defence.
I get things from work sometimes, whether it be a freebie or an idea but for the most part anything I deal with is too gruesome to recreate for display.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I own a mansion & a yacht.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Own and instruct a hands-on women's self defense program for over 10 years (my passion). 

To earn a paycheck I work in the asset management department of a major (to remain nameless) company. I get to keep track of computer hardware and software.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Bureaucrat


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I own a mansion & a yacht.


You need to change your avatar to "Elmer J. Fudd, Millionaire"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"I'm also a organist/pianist."


Tee hee hee....she plays "Organ!"~


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Can you tell by my ID what I do for a living? I used to work night shift, then I did turn into a zombie. Not enough sleep can do that. Also I was a vampire at times, it seemed as though I'd always be out/awake in the dark hours of the day. But I wasn't alone. There's alot of us out there! But now back to working daylight. Sometimes I do miss the zombies...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I do all forms of building. But mainly I am repairing all the high dollar beach cottages. That were built in the boom with illegal labor. They are rotting all to pieces . I will never under stand why, building codes make us use a bullet proof windows. But have no guide lines for chalking, flashing, and wrap. I also play music and sing. But only for free these days. That is why I am slow doing the summer. Here if it has a bed , it is a rental.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zurgh, You are awesome! *still laughing at his bio* 

lets see. I do alot of writing for a hobbie. I don't have a job because of my 'disability' But writing is all i do outside of haunting!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a correctional Officer. I babysit a bunch of giant, evil children all day. Which helps with my haunting, because they are evil, plus they can take toilet paper and toothpaste and make just about anything, literally. I've seen radios built out of toilet paper (Not the inner workings, just the housing) dice (both polyhedral and 6 sided) LED housings (We have an inmate with a light cannon built out of 15 LEDs and 6 AA batteries, housed inside a box built from toilet paper) etc. Believe it or not, all criminals are not stupid. The smart ones actually make up for the dumb ones by a large margin.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it "bleed over"? Well I do blood/plasma research for a small biotech company and previously worked for the Red Cross for 15 years, so I guess so.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

lol, spooky. Some instances of my job have bled over. I made a gate that slams automatically, like a cell door would do.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Trained Assassin-extensive training in throwing stars, strangle methods, weapon marksmanship and bob and weave.......Zurgh trained me.....


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

You are KGB, yes ?

http://www.rusboxing.ru/publications-view-1637-print.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Evil Andrew said:


> You are KGB, yes ?
> 
> http://www.rusboxing.ru/publications-view-1637-print.html


:jol: No....but I am Andrew...I have ways of making you speak.......


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

RN, work mainly in Pediatrics. So in a way you can say I am just one big kid who spends all his time playing with little kids. (We do have fun)


----------

